
The Fight over Alternative Education - gHeadphone
https://quillette.com/2020/05/23/the-fight-over-alternative-education/
======
tomohawk
> no more music teachers whose only qualification is a degree from Julliard

Such positions, taken by the teacher's union, are so detrimental. I know so
many people who missed out in their education because a math, compsci, or
other slot was filled with a person who had the requisite teaching degree, but
very little understanding of the subject.

